
How Emacs Saved My Startup - DIFF
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/365895733
======
richo
Shame it's been pulled, I really want to see the content of this epic linkbait

------
niggler
Must have been removed:

"

Whoops. We seem to have missed the gist of that gist you were looking for.

"

------
daGrevis
Is this a joke?

------
dps
404

